# Pole barn wiring



## twoply (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey everyone,

1500 sq ft pole barn being built 160 feet away from the home.
Wiring for outlets and florescent lighting is going in.

No drywall is being installed so everything is exposed.

What kind of wire can they run? Does it have to be armored cable or can it be regular romex?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JCraver (Mar 7, 2018)

Is it an ag building, or just a residential shed/garage?

I've permitted romex if it is run along framing members, stapled adequately, and protected from damage.  That may not be the correct answer, though...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Is the barn in CA?

Whats the barns use, weddings, barn dances, mixing chems?


----------



## ICE (Mar 7, 2018)

twoply said:


> What kind of wire can they run?



conduit


----------



## twoply (Mar 7, 2018)

The barn is a private, non commercial use.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 7, 2018)

JCraver said:


> I've permitted romex if it is run along framing members, stapled adequately, and protected from damage.  That may not be the correct answer, though...



Me too!


----------



## ICE (Mar 7, 2018)

twoply said:


> The barn is a private, non commercial use.




Conduit


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 8, 2018)

Conduit below 10 ft, romex stapled along framing members. Usually it is just overhead lights and minimum number of GFI receptacles


----------



## McShan (Mar 12, 2018)

IMC,RMC,RNC


----------

